# Sept. 2, 2012 Dream cruise



## disneymomma2

My family and I will be sailing with Disney for the first time. Anyone out there going on this cruise with us?


----------



## disneymomma2

Oops, I had the wrong ticker on there.


----------



## IrishCowboy

I have added your thread to the cruise meet list   

Have a great cruise!


----------



## mjaure

My family will be on the 9/2 cruise.  We will be celebrating my son's 16th birthday on 9/5.

--Mary


----------



## disneyrookie84

We are planning our wedding on this cruise!


----------



## queenreen

It looks like me and dd9 will be joining you all on the cruise. We are so excited it is our second. Congrats on the wedding. Hope to see you in passing on your big day. It's neat to see the brides on the ship.


----------



## jtlover

We hope to be on this cruise too


----------



## jtlover

We are definitely on this cruise now, just paid deposit.  Looking to also renew our wedding vows on the ship


----------



## kittymarcy

My family will be there too!  I am traveling with my parents and two sons, who will be 7 and 10 by then.  After our less than spectacular RCL cruise on Thanksgiving, we are all super duper excitied to be doing our first ever Disney cruise!!!    Anyone staying down there the night before the cruise?


----------



## kittymarcy

mjaure said:


> My family will be on the 9/2 cruise.  We will be celebrating my son's 16th birthday on 9/5.
> 
> --Mary



Mary - I see your ticker says you're doing your first solo trip in a couple of weeks.  I did my first ever solo trip to Disneyland in CA a few months ago and had the most awesome time ever!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## queenreen

kittymarcy said:


> My family will be there too!  I am traveling with my parents and two sons, who will be 7 and 10 by then.  After our less than spectacular RCL cruise on Thanksgiving, we are all super duper excitied to be doing our first ever Disney cruise!!!    Anyone staying down there the night before the cruise?



 Your first Disney Cruise, hopefully you will be hooked like most of the rest of us. 

We live in Central Florida but I am hoping to surprise my DD with a night at WDW on Saturday. 

It's exciting to see a little movement on our meet board.


----------



## Schafffamily

Hey guys We are booked on board also. We plan to end our vacation with a cruise after TEN days at Disneyworld! I was hoping to join a Fish Extender group. Is there one yet?


Josh and Family


----------



## queenreen

Schafffamily said:


> Hey guys We are booked on board also. We plan to end our vacation with a cruise after TEN days at Disneyworld! I was hoping to join a Fish Extender group. Is there one yet?
> 
> 
> Josh and Family



Hi Josh, this is our second DCL too. 10 days at Disney, you will need a cruise! No FE group yet, hopefully it will officially start soon and we will have some more followers here, my daughter is anxiously waiting starting on our gifts this year.


----------



## kittymarcy

Ooooh - I've been reading about the fish extender thing here on the boards and it sounds like so much fun.  I'm not really creative, but I'll try!  My boys would love it so much


----------



## Schafffamily

There will be six of us cruising this time, my husband, Josh, who posted previously, myself, our three kids: DD 17, DS 14 & DS 11, and my Mom, who has never cruised before, let alone a Disney Cruise! We're so excited!


----------



## Schafffamily

Ooops, forgot to sign that! Josh and I both use the DISboards acct, so we'll both be posting, even though in the past we've usually just perused....

I have a link to a facebook group that I started, but we need to have 10 posts before we can include a link lol. Hopefully our next post will allow it!

Danelle =)


----------



## Schafffamily

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hp#!/groups/178896722212959/

We started a Facebook group for our cruise if anyone's interested! The above link should work just fine if you already have a fb acct. So far, it's just our DD and myself in the group, come join us!

This is my first attempt at creating a group, so if you have any problems or I've screwed something up please let me know! 

Oooh and we'll be posting a little info on our experience with Fish Extenders soon....

Danelle (the wife part of the Schaff Family)


----------



## disneyrookie84

queenreen said:


> It looks like me and dd9 will be joining you all on the cruise. We are so excited it is our second. Congrats on the wedding. Hope to see you in passing on your big day. It's neat to see the brides on the ship.



Thank You Queenreen!  We are so excited, this is our 2nd cruise also!


----------



## janeecjane

We are from England and this will be our 2nd disney cruise and first one for my parents.
we will be celebrating my daughter becomming a teenager on board ! we didn't,t know about fish extender groups for our first cruise, would love to join one this time


----------



## queenreen

janeecjane said:


> We are from England and this will be our 2nd disney cruise and first one for my parents.
> we will be celebrating my daughter becomming a teenager on board ! we didn't,t know about fish extender groups for our first cruise, would love to join one this time



 I hope your travel plans go smoothly to get to Florida. 

 for your DD. I know that day will be bitter sweet to me when my dd becomes a teen, hitting 10 is hard enough

We loved FE on our last cruise and are hoping to do it again. I know we all have talked about it, but nothing is set in stone yet. I think it is more fun to plan and make them then in getting them, but my daughter would disagree. 

Here's to waiting


----------



## Schafffamily

Okay! Let's do it! I've never ran a FE Group, but it can't be that hard right?  We'll see! I'll figure out what the next step is...I think creating a google spreadsheet that we can all add our info to (room number, ages and names of cruisers participating, etc.) 

Never been to the Bahamas, never done DW then a cruise, we're getting excited!!!


----------



## janeecjane

Oh, you will absolutely love it ! We also are doing 12 nights in Orlando before the cruise ( will need it after that ).


----------



## janeecjane

disneyrookie84 said:


> We are planning our wedding on this cruise!



Fantastic , on our last cruise a couple got married on the beach at castaway key, it was lovely


----------



## kittymarcy

Schafffamily said:


> Okay! Let's do it! I've never ran a FE Group, but it can't be that hard right?  We'll see! I'll figure out what the next step is...I think creating a google spreadsheet that we can all add our info to (room number, ages and names of cruisers participating, etc.) :



thank you - fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Schafffamily

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c

Okay, I think I figured it out finally!!!  Please feel free to fill out the spreadsheet accordingly. I can't figure out how to imbed it in the text.....argh but copy and paste the above link. 

If you have not participated in a FE group before, or this is your FIRST cruise, join in the fun! If you want more info, let me know!


----------



## kittymarcy

Just signed up - let me know if I did it wrong


----------



## queenreen

Happy Monday everyone! 

Danielle, thanks for getting that together. I hope I added our information correctly. Only 160 more days! Any one have any excursions they are planning on booking? We are looking at the BL dolphin swim. Any one done this before? We would love some reviews.


----------



## janeecjane

Hi, we joined in too , thanks for organising, Getting excited


----------



## discoverydepot

We are booked and ready to go! This will be our 2nd cruise! Just came off the Dream March '12 Double Dip! 
The Cannon's
Andy, Sherrie and Tori (14)


----------



## EddyandAliya

This is our first Disney Cruise traveling on the September 2 cruise.  Looking for other single parents to meet for Dinner at Palo and/or Remy. Looking to meet other single moms.


----------



## queenreen

EddyandAliya said:


> This is our first Disney Cruise traveling on the September 2 cruise.  Looking for other single parents to meet for Dinner at Palo and/or Remy. Looking to meet other single moms.



Good morning, 

I also will be on this cruise with my DD. She will be 9 on this cruise. Is this your fist solo cruise?

Last year it was so nice. We were seated at a 10 top with 4 other single moms and kids all the same age. We still talk to a couple of them. 

Let me know if you would be interested in doing a tasting together. Any excursions planned yet?


----------



## amarcum

Were sailing the Dream sept 2 also! were so excited!


----------



## amarcum

Thats my daughters birthday, she will be turning 5!


----------



## TigBaby

Just signed on for the Sept 2nd cruise on the Dream.  this will be my third.  Coincidentally, I got the same stateroom as last time without even asking.  It was a good location and a comfy room, so why not?  Works for me.  Can't wait!


----------



## wifey1220

I everyone I just booked us on this cruise. We are a family of 5. Dh,me and ds (3,7,11). We cruised last September on the dream so this will be our second cruise. We would like to be in the fe.


----------



## Schafffamily

amarcum said:


> Thats my daughters birthday, she will be turning 5!



That's exciting! Happy 5th Birthday! Sept 2 is our anniversary also, a good day to begin our cruise! Did you want to get signed up for the Fish Extender group? Here's the link.... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c#gid=0[/URL] 

Is this your first cruise? This is our 2nd, we had to rebook after our family fell in love with the cruise last spring break!


----------



## Schafffamily

wifey1220 said:


> I everyone I just booked us on this cruise. We are a family of 5. Dh,me and ds (3,7,11). We cruised last September on the dream so this will be our second cruise. We would like to be in the fe.



Well lol I just tried to include the hyperlink in the above post but failed...if it doesn't work this time just copy and paste please! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c#gid=0 

We've never been on the Dream but we're super excited! Should be incredible!!! Did you participate in the FE group on your last cruise?


----------



## Schafffamily

Usually with Fish Extender groups, there is a deadline so that everyone participating will have plenty of time to get their FE gifts all together. What do you all think about having that deadline be August 2nd? That would be a month before our sail away party...

Also, if anyone would like to sign up AFTER the deadline, they are welcome to, but then it would be up to each individual cabin to decide whether or not they have time/gifts to include any additional people.

Getting excited! It's all we can talk about!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

mjaure said:


> My family will be on the 9/2 cruise.  We will be celebrating my son's 16th birthday on 9/5.
> 
> --Mary



Mary would your family like to join the Fish Extender group? If so, just add your info here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c#gid=0

Exciting to be celebrating your son's 16th bday on the cruise!!!


----------



## wifey1220

We did do the fe. It was fun. The boys loved it.   They made gifts delivered and of course received. Even dh enjoyed and participated. His fav fe gift was rum. Lol


----------



## McMomOf5

Just signed up for the FE for this cruise. We've never done this before, can someone tell me how it works? Thanks! Can't wait, our kids will LOVE this!


----------



## janeecjane

hi all
wow , we have quite a few on the list now for the FE , must admit im getting really excited now !
i'm up for the closing date of 2nd August, will also have to decide who, what , when too ???? !!!
I'll have to bring you all a little taste of England !!!


----------



## discoverydepot

So is anyone else counting the days...54 til we leave and I am ready!


----------



## Schafffamily

janeecjane said:


> hi all
> wow , we have quite a few on the list now for the FE , must admit im getting really excited now !
> i'm up for the closing date of 2nd August, will also have to decide who, what , when too ???? !!!
> I'll have to bring you all a little taste of England !!!



August 2nd sounds perfect! That's one month out, hopefully will give us all enough time to get everything together lol. If there are any stragglers out there that sign up after August 2nd, it'll just be up to each family to decide if they'd like to add them to their list.

We have ordered our FEs (one for us, one for Gma) and have started on our FE gifts! Getting excited!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

McMomOf5 said:


> Just signed up for the FE for this cruise. We've never done this before, can someone tell me how it works? Thanks! Can't wait, our kids will LOVE this!



First off, a Fish Extender comes in many different shapes and sizes. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=fish+extenders+disney&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=gVwEUOn_Eoa5qQHQmc3OAg&ved=0CEEQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=927

If the link above works, take a look at the pictures! These are some of the fancier fish extenders, but on our cruise there was everything from FEs like on that google link to gift bags to plastic grocery bags! Any kind of receptacle works, you just have to have a pocket/pouch/bag to put something in. Also, with a quick search on etsy or ebay, you can find a place to order one if, like us, you'd like a more personalized FE but don't have the talent or time to create your own. Maybe NEXT cruise, I'll get creative and have enough time to make our own, but this time we ordered one from a seller on etsy. Last time, we used a seller on ebay.

The FE is super fun! We participated last year on our first cruise and will definitely do it every time we cruise! We have three kids, ages 11-17. All three of them (and mom and dad too lol) were just so excited when we'd arrive back at our rooms with yet another FE gift in our pockets! I think the favorite gifts were the personalized ones; even the oldest of our kids got a kick out of the magnet with her name on it.

FE gifts can be ANYTHING your heart desires! Our cruise last year netted pencils, chocolates, personalized magnets, key chains from cruisers' home states, picture frames, Disney pins, Disney Wonder geocaching coins, a mixed cd of Mexican Riviera cruise inspired music, and much, much more! This can be as simple or as extravagant as the giver would like! Last year, we gave out birthday party favor type gifts, all Disney of course. This year, we're going to be a bit more creative.......

Okay! I'm hoping this has helped some. Sorry I didn't notice your post right away, we've been busy but for the rest of the summer will be cruise focused! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

Just discovered how easy it is to make the vacation ticker! How did I not do this before??? Hoping this works and I haven't missed something!

Set it up for the day we leave for Disney World, August 23rd!


----------



## Schafffamily

Schafffamily said:


> Just discovered how easy it is to make the vacation ticker! How did I not do this before??? Hoping this works and I haven't missed something!
> 
> Set it up for the day we leave for Disney World, August 23rd!



Okay trying this again...lol.


----------



## Schafffamily

So, my gut is that since this is a short cruise, just four nights, and we have a relatively smaller FE group, let's have no rules! Pick whatever day/time you'd like to leave a surprise for everyone, whenever is convenient for your family! 

Any opinions?


----------



## Schafffamily

Is anyone interested in having a DISboards meet the first afternoon we're on the cruise? We participated in one last time (also our first time lol) and it was very casual. Folks just visiting from 5-45 minutes, saying hello, putting faces to names, that's about it. We could do this briefly if anyone is interested! It was kind of fun throughout the cruise smiling and saying hi when we'd see each other, or maybe be on a team during a game or activity!


----------



## doombuqqy

OMG! so excited they posted FL resident specials this eve and I think I have talked my husband into it! I am soooooooo excited I have not read through the whole thread but I will in the morning. This will be our 6th cruise 2nd on the DREAM. I wouild love to participate in the fish extender gifts if it is not to late. I will let you know tomorrow if we are joining everyone's cruise vacation!


----------



## Schafffamily

doombuqqy said:


> OMG! so excited they posted FL resident specials this eve and I think I have talked my husband into it! I am soooooooo excited I have not read through the whole thread but I will in the morning. This will be our 6th cruise 2nd on the DREAM. I wouild love to participate in the fish extender gifts if it is not to late. I will let you know tomorrow if we are joining everyone's cruise vacation!



So fun!!!! Do join the FE group! I'm guessing if they released FL resident specials, the cruise is not as full as we previously though! Good luck with the hubby and welcome to our cruise!


----------



## doombuqqy

Went to book and she said early and late dining is available that is unbelievable so there must be lots of cabins still available. We will def be doing the FE. I am up for a meet before sailaway just let us know when and where. this will be our first cruise as gold members


----------



## Schafffamily

doombuqqy said:


> Went to book and she said early and late dining is available that is unbelievable so there must be lots of cabins still available. We will def be doing the FE. I am up for a meet before sailaway just let us know when and where. this will be our first cruise as gold members



LOL Well this will be our first cruise as Castaway Club members (aka our 2nd cruise). Gold....how exciting!

Here's the FE sign up: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c#gid=0

The idea of a cruise that's not so full is a lovely one. I've heard the Dream, at capacity, is just a TON of people! We were on the Wonder the first cruise. Our travel agent told us that "the Dream could EAT the Wonder for lunch" lol. Excited and intimidated by the big ship!


----------



## doombuqqy

Our first experience on the Dream was 2/2012 our wedding anniversary cruise. It was about the 5th sailing since it's maiden voyage and it was so crowded, they had not figured out how to move all those people yet but I have read that has changed, for my husband's sake I hope it has or he will kill me We will be staying on the ship in Nassau again. But we have done several excursions there if anyone wants some info. I loved the sealion excursion! We have also done the stingray, not my favorite only because I was scared of them. It was right after Steve Irwin died and they are very aggressive when they know they are getting fed


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

Hi everyone! My husband and I are considering cruising on Sept 2nd for our wedding anniversary. I am looking at the VGT for $1,426.00 on disneycruiseline.com, do you guys think it's a good deal? I haven't been keeping my eye on this cruise so I'm not really sure, what do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## Schafffamily

doombuqqy said:


> Our first experience on the Dream was 2/2012 our wedding anniversary cruise. It was about the 5th sailing since it's maiden voyage and it was so crowded, they had not figured out how to move all those people yet but I have read that has changed, for my husband's sake I hope it has or he will kill me We will be staying on the ship in Nassau again. But we have done several excursions there if anyone wants some info. I loved the sealion excursion! We have also done the stingray, not my favorite only because I was scared of them. It was right after Steve Irwin died and they are very aggressive when they know they are getting fed




Any chance you went parasailing at Castaway Cay? As far as Nassau goes, we're considering staying on the ship...since we haven't been there yet, is there anything about Nassau that you would say is a MUST?


----------



## Schafffamily

DiSnEyFrEaK22 said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I are considering cruising on Sept 2nd for our wedding anniversary. I am looking at the VGT for $1,426.00 on disneycruiseline.com, do you guys think it's a good deal? I haven't been keeping my eye on this cruise so I'm not really sure, what do you all think? Thanks!



Sounds like a good price to me, although I am not too familiar with VGT. Have you booked VGT before? (BTW it's our wedding anniversary too!)


----------



## doombuqqy

Schafffamily said:


> Any chance you went parasailing at Castaway Cay? As far as Nassau goes, we're considering staying on the ship...since we haven't been there yet, is there anything about Nassau that you would say is a MUST?


 Have not parasailed but I bet it is a blast, Nassau has alot of pirate history  if you are interested in that. The water is beautiful, my husband laughs because I take all kind of pics of the waterYou also have an aquarium at Atlantis and portions of casino royale were filmed there. You also have the queens staircase. Nothing is a MUST do but if this is your first trip there I would get off and just look around a little, get a cab or just walk north away from the main center where it's not so nice



DiSnEyFrEaK22 said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I are considering cruising on Sept 2nd for our wedding anniversary. I am looking at the VGT for $1,426.00 on disneycruiseline.com, do you guys think it's a good deal? I haven't been keeping my eye on this cruise so I'm not really sure, what do you all think? Thanks!



I think that is a great price, we paid $1950 last Feb for our anniversary in a cat 9. The fun thing about a VGT is waiting to see what cabin you get, def will have a good one but is always exciting to see if you get a great upgrade! I would think with this cruise not being full yet you may get some Good luck we would love to meet you.


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

Thank you for letting me know! We are waiting for the Southwest sale to come out tomorrow, then we will book. I am so excited!! Lots of wedding anniversaries on board, so sweet! I have never booked a restricted stateroom, so we're just going to wing it! Oh by the way, SCHAFFFAMILY, parasailing on Castaway Cay was awesome. Try to book an early morning time slot. On our honeymoon it was cancelled due to high winds (afternoon 2010), but last September 2011 we were able to go and it was beautiful!!


----------



## fldisfanatic

Saw the great Florida Residents rate and talked my hubby into booking a cruise!  This will be our 4th cruise, but our 1st on the Dream and 1st without any kids  

After homeschooling both boys all the way through high school (youngest graduated in May), this is MY graduation gift  I was thinking of a Cat 5, and my Disney Cruise reservation specialist told me we could get a Cat 4D for the same price.  

Was shocked to have the choice of dining times this close to the sail date - must not be a very full cruise.

Can't wait to explore the Disney Dream!!


----------



## ScottakaMickey

We too saw the FL rate and booked this afternoon.  Didn't know we could get 4D, so hoping that we can move from 5B as we love the bigger rooms.  This will be our 4th DCL cruise, and first on the Dream.  It's myself, DW, and DD (3).

We will talk and see if we want to do the FE, saw that closing date is on the first, so we need to decide quick.  LOL


----------



## ScottakaMickey

fldisfanatic said:


> I was thinking of a Cat 5, and my Disney Cruise reservation specialist told me we could get a Cat 4D for the same price.


THANKS VERY MUCH for that note.  We are now in a 4D using the FL Resident rate.  Exactly what we wanted!!!


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Schafffamily said:


> Here's the FE sign up: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkQy2T3aOGWLdEJVRXIyM1BZOXUtSGU2QWZFQ2x3d3c#gid=0



We updated our info on the FE page. It's a small group, but looking forward to putting some things together.


----------



## Mean Queen

fldisfanatic said:


> Saw the great Florida Residents rate and talked my hubby into booking a cruise!  This will be our 4th cruise, but our 1st on the Dream and 1st without any kids
> 
> After homeschooling both boys all the way through high school (youngest graduated in May), this is MY graduation gift  I was thinking of a Cat 5, and my Disney Cruise reservation specialist told me we could get a Cat 4D for the same price.
> 
> Was shocked to have the choice of dining times this close to the sail date - must not be a very full cruise.
> 
> Can't wait to explore the Disney Dream!!



We just booked this morning also with the amazing Florida Resident rate.  This will be our 10th Disney Cruise.  We went to Alaska just a month ago on the Wonder!  We have done the Dream before and can't wait to get back on board.  I'll be happy to sign up for the FE and a DIS meet.  My oldest DD asked for a Disney cruise for her 13th birthday, boy won't she be surprised when she actually gets one.  We aren't mentioning it to her until she unwraps it on that day in a few weeks.  We also have a DD6 who will be just as excited to be back on board so soon.  Hopefully, this will help take the sting out of us canceling the NYE's one on the Fantasy we had planned.


----------



## Mean Queen

ScottakaMickey said:


> THANKS VERY MUCH for that note.  We are now in a 4D using the FL Resident rate.  Exactly what we wanted!!!



And we are neighbors!  That must be the Florida resident rate area.  I checked and it looks like a good area - close to the elevators but not in a too noisy spot.


----------



## Faris Family

This is our first family cruise so we are super excited!! We were just wondering if any one has ever done the blue lagoon dolphin encounter?? We already booked it, but we want to learn more about it... any tips??


----------



## doombuqqy

Faris Family said:


> This is our first family cruise so we are super excited!! We were just wondering if any one has ever done the blue lagoon dolphin encounter?? We already booked it, but we want to learn more about it... any tips??


 Welcome! My husband and I did the sea lion encounter and loved it, you get to enjoy the island and watch the other encounters if you want.Can't speak for the dolphin but the sea lions were awesome.



Mean Queen said:


> We just booked this morning also with the amazing Florida Resident rate.  This will be our 10th Disney Cruise.  We went to Alaska just a month ago on the Wonder!  We have done the Dream before and can't wait to get back on board.  I'll be happy to sign up for the FE and a DIS meet.  My oldest DD asked for a Disney cruise for her 13th birthday, boy won't she be surprised when she actually gets one.  We aren't mentioning it to her until she unwraps it on that day in a few weeks.  We also have a DD6 who will be just as excited to be back on board so soon.  Hopefully, this will help take the sting out of us canceling the NYE's one on the Fantasy we had planned.


 Welcome! WOW 10 cruises! I have been wanting to do the Alaska cruise I will have to pick your brain if you don't mind. When we were close to gold status my husband looked at me and said " we are not going to become platinum members are we?" and now we are on our way he loves to give me a hard time but he loves them he is like a little kid and gets excited and can't sleep the night before. 



fldisfanatic said:


> Saw the great Florida Residents rate and talked my hubby into booking a cruise!  This will be our 4th cruise, but our 1st on the Dream and 1st without any kids  Welcome, you will enjoy the adult time, this will be our 3rd with out the kids.
> 
> After homeschooling both boys all the way through high school (youngest graduated in May), this is MY graduation gift  I was thinking of a Cat 5, and my Disney Cruise reservation specialist told me we could get a Cat 4D for the same price.
> 
> Was shocked to have the choice of dining times this close to the sail date - must not be a very full cruise.
> 
> Can't wait to explore the Disney Dream!!


Welcome, thanks for the tip too, we rebooked today from inside to cat 4 because hubby wanted a balcony



ScottakaMickey said:


> We too saw the FL rate and booked this afternoon.  Didn't know we could get 4D, so hoping that we can move from 5B as we love the bigger rooms.  This will be our 4th DCL cruise, and first on the Dream.  It's myself, DW, and DD (3).
> 
> We will talk and see if we want to do the FE, saw that closing date is on the first, so we need to decide quick.  LOL


 Welcome!                                                                                                  We have talked our best friends into going, this will be there 1st! Disney cruise


----------



## doombuqqy

Looks like we are spread out between 2 decks so far, that will make it easy to deliver. I just wanted to add some tips. Make sure your cabin # is on the spred sheet when you get it. I understand some people do not have them yet and also make sure you check the FE list just before you leave for your trip because some could get pixie dust and be upgraded so there cabin # might change.


----------



## KSandbergFL

Hi everyone.  We (DH, DW, DS10) live in Melbourne, FL, and just booked this cruise with the FLR rate.  We also are very surprised to get a Cat 4D.... we never thought we'd ever be able to stay in anything higher than a Cat 6.  We're thinking the same thing as ya'll - that this cruise might not be very full, or something.

This will be our 9th Disney cruise, 2nd on the Dream.  We will probably go to Cabbage Beach on Nassau Day.... we like to hang out in front of the Sunrise Beach Club (http://www.sunrisebeachclub.com) and order drinks from their tiki bar, and sometimes get a nice massage too.  If the winds are right, this beach is fantastic for swimming and snorkeling... if not, the waves can be too big.  One year we rented a waverunner for $75, it was fun.

On Sea Day we hope to spend some time in the spa... but if it's too busy we'll just hang out on our verandah.

Everyone please pray for NO hurricanes or storms!   ;-)

See ya on the 2nd!


----------



## Mean Queen

doombuqqy said:


> Welcome! My husband and I did the sea lion encounter and loved it, you get to enjoy the island and watch the other encounters if you want.Can't speak for the dolphin but the sea lions were awesome.
> 
> Welcome! WOW 10 cruises! I have been wanting to do the Alaska cruise *I will have to pick your brain if you don't mind*. When we were close to gold status my husband looked at me and said " we are not going to become platinum members are we?" and now we are on our way he loves to give me a hard time but he loves them he is like a little kid and gets excited and can't sleep the night before.
> 
> Welcome, thanks for the tip too, we rebooked today from inside to cat 4 because hubby wanted a balcony
> 
> Welcome!                                                                                                  We have talked our best friends into going, this will be there 1st! Disney cruise



I don't mind at all!  There is one thing I never can talk enough about, Disney.  Whether it's the parks, the cruises, or DVC, I am a Disney addict.  And I absolutely loved the Alaskan cruise.  Such a once in a lifetime trip (because traveling that far is a pain!)


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Mean Queen said:


> And we are neighbors!  That must be the Florida resident rate area.  I checked and it looks like a good area - close to the elevators but not in a too noisy spot.



That's pretty funny.  Our rooms are actually connecting, so I'll make sure I bring an extra padlock.


----------



## fldisfanatic

ScottakaMickey said:


> THANKS VERY MUCH for that note.  We are now in a 4D using the FL Resident rate.  Exactly what we wanted!!!



Glad I could help!  I've never been in a Category 4 -- I can't wait to see our stateroom!


----------



## Mean Queen

ScottakaMickey said:


> That's pretty funny.  Our rooms are actually connecting, so I'll make sure I bring an extra padlock.


----------



## AbsyBabsy

YEAH!!!! We just booked on Florida Res rate.  It is me, Amanda, my husband Ed and our 12 year old DD.  This is my 12th cruise - we were on the Dream in January and the Fantasy in June.  Can't wait to go again - the rates were just too good to turn down.


----------



## AbsyBabsy

KSandbergFL said:


> Hi everyone.  We (DH, DW, DS10) live in Melbourne, FL, and just booked this cruise with the FLR rate.  We also are very surprised to get a Cat 4D.... we never thought we'd ever be able to stay in anything higher than a Cat 6.  We're thinking the same thing as ya'll - that this cruise might not be very full, or something.
> 
> This will be our 9th Disney cruise, 2nd on the Dream.  We will probably go to Cabbage Beach on Nassau Day.... we like to hang out in front of the Sunrise Beach Club (http://www.sunrisebeachclub.com) and order drinks from their tiki bar, and sometimes get a nice massage too.  If the winds are right, this beach is fantastic for swimming and snorkeling... if not, the waves can be too big.  One year we rented a waverunner for $75, it was fun.
> 
> On Sea Day we hope to spend some time in the spa... but if it's too busy we'll just hang out on our verandah.
> 
> Everyone please pray for NO hurricanes or storms!   ;-)
> 
> See ya on the 2nd!



Hi - I checked that link - do they have day rates?


----------



## doombuqqy

KSandbergFL said:


> Hi everyone.  We (DH, DW, DS10) live in Melbourne, FL, and just booked this cruise with the FLR rate.  We also are very surprised to get a Cat 4D.... we never thought we'd ever be able to stay in anything higher than a Cat 6.  We're thinking the same thing as ya'll - that this cruise might not be very full, or something.
> 
> This will be our 9th Disney cruise, 2nd on the Dream.  We will probably go to Cabbage Beach on Nassau Day.... we like to hang out in front of the Sunrise Beach Club (http://www.sunrisebeachclub.com) and order drinks from their tiki bar, and sometimes get a nice massage too.  If the winds are right, this beach is fantastic for swimming and snorkeling... if not, the waves can be too big.  One year we rented a waverunner for $75, it was fun.
> 
> On Sea Day we hope to spend some time in the spa... but if it's too busy we'll just hang out on our verandah.
> 
> Everyone please pray for NO hurricanes or storms!   ;-)
> 
> See ya on the 2nd!


 Welcome!



AbsyBabsy said:


> YEAH!!!! We just booked on Florida Res rate.  It is me, Amanda, my husband Ed and our 12 year old DD.  This is my 12th cruise - we were on the Dream in January and the Fantasy in June.  Can't wait to go again - the rates were just too good to turn down.


Welcome! The Dream twice in 1 year and the Fantasy you are my hero


----------



## AbsyBabsy

doombuqqy said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Welcome! The Dream twice in 1 year and the Fantasy you are my hero



Thanks - and my husband is my Hero - he has been working tons of OT!


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Does anyone have a Cabana?


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Is there a FB group set up?


----------



## Mean Queen

AbsyBabsy said:


> Is there a FB group set up?



https://www.facebook.com/groups/178896722212959/

I'm hoping to do the Fantasy now next year.  Though we may throw in a quick trip on the Dream again before then if another great rate like this shows up.


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Mean Queen said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/178896722212959/
> 
> I'm hoping to do the Fantasy now next year.  Though we may throw in a quick trip on the Dream again before then if another great rate like this shows up.



Thank you!  I sent a request to join.  

The Fantasy does have a $999 cruise rate - I don't remember which dates but I saw it today.


----------



## ScottakaMickey

AbsyBabsy said:


> Does anyone have a Cabana?



I checked on Tuesday as soon as we were in the system and they were all sold out. We got a Palo that we wanted and Main Seating, so all is good.


----------



## Mean Queen

We got Palo's for brunch and dinner. I wanted to do Remy's too but DH prefers Palo's and doesn't want to risk missing Animator's. I'm looking forward to those pasta purses again!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## gcardona77

I just made the hold on the reservation.  I have to wait until tonight to confirm that my 15 y/o DD is going with me and my 7 y/o DD.  Yeap, I need to convince her to go with her dad and younger sister...  Go figure...  Either way, I will be going...

We have the season passes to Disney, so we will probably go to the parks on the Saturday before, and take the shuttle bus to the cruise on Sunday.  

Can't tell you how EXCITED I am...  We are major Disney fans!

Any other solo parents going?


----------



## fldisfanatic

This will be our first time to cruise without our kids.  They are both adults now, so we're leaving them to fend for themselves. 

We have done both main and late seatings on past cruises.  There are pros and cons. I feel a bit rushed with the main seating, but I find myself hungry and needing a "mini meal" when we have late seating. That being said, we chose the late seating this time around.  There's lots of food options, so why not have an extra meal or two?!?


----------



## doombuqqy

gcardona77 said:


> I just made the hold on the reservation.  I have to wait until tonight to confirm that my 15 y/o DD is going with me and my 7 y/o DD.  Yeap, I need to convince her to go with her dad and younger sister...  Go figure...  Either way, I will be going...
> 
> We have the season passes to Disney, so we will probably go to the parks on the Saturday before, and take the shuttle bus to the cruise on Sunday.
> 
> Can't tell you how EXCITED I am...  We are major Disney fans!
> 
> Any other solo parents going?



Welcome! There are several solo parents that I have seen so far. 
It is getting close, 29 days


----------



## KSandbergFL

AbsyBabsy said:


> Hi - I checked that link - do they have day rates?



that's a great question, and unfortunately - i have no answer.  We just take a taxi to Cabbage beach, then walk down in front of the Sunrise Beach Club and hang out.  They have a tiki bar on the beach, and massage cabanas... we have purchased rum drinks and massages several times.   I'm sure you could walk-in to their restaurant for lunch if you were hungry.     There are quite a few other vendors too, like for waverunners, umbrellas, beach chairs... but they are "independent", not affiliated with Sunrise.


----------



## fldisfanatic

This is our first "short" cruise - our other 3 cruises on the Magic were 7-day.

Also our first time to stop at Nassau.  Having visited many other islands on our eastern caribbean cruises, and because we have so few days to enjoy the Dream, we're leaning toward just staying on the ship on this port day.

It sounds like there would be plenty to do on board...am I correct?  Anyone have experience not leaving the ship on a port day?


----------



## doombuqqy

We stayed on board the Dream last Feb, I love to do photography and this was a great time to explore and take pictures.It was like a ghost town but there is plenty to do other than shop, they have to close the shops while in port.


----------



## Mean Queen

fldisfanatic said:


> This is our first "short" cruise - our other 3 cruises on the Magic were 7-day.
> 
> Also our first time to stop at Nassau.  Having visited many other islands on our eastern caribbean cruises, and because we have so few days to enjoy the Dream, we're leaning toward just staying on the ship on this port day.
> 
> It sounds like there would be plenty to do on board...am I correct?  Anyone have experience not leaving the ship on a port day?



We don't leave the ship any more on Nassau day.  When we did the Dream last year, it was packed so we didn't get to do as much as we hoped.  But I think we will be able to enjoy a lot of stuff on board.  I know the kids were happy to be in the clubs rather than in the Bahamas again.  I'm hoping that we'll get to enjoy the pool and the Aquaduck.  If not, there was still plenty to do.


----------



## Schafffamily

We've had limited cpu access the past week...only able to read and not able to post. =( But we're back now and so excited to see so many newcomers!!! Congrats to all on your fantastic rates and your quick decision to go on vacation!!!

If you have signed up for the Fish Extender group, please make sure and add your room number as soon as you have it! I have sorted the spreadsheet by cabin number, so don't fret if you go to check it out and see it's been moved around. I think this will make it easier when we are delivering our FE gifts. I will update the sorting as cabin numbers are added.

Remember, no serious rules or guidelines to this FE group...deliver your goodies whenever you'd like!

We have only 18 days till we leave for vacation! So excited can't hardly stand it!!!


----------



## gcardona77

We are planning on going to the WDW resort on Friday and Saturday before the cruise, and on Thursday and Friday after the cruise.  Anyone else going?

Also, any recommendations for shore excursion at Nassau?  I am leaning towards going to Atlantis, or just staying at the beach...

27 days and counting!!!!


----------



## doombuqqy

gcardona77 said:


> We are planning on going to the WDW resort on Friday and Saturday before the cruise, and on Thursday and Friday after the cruise.  Anyone else going?
> 
> Also, any recommendations for shore excursion at Nassau?  I am leaning towards going to Atlantis, or just staying at the beach...
> 
> 27 days and counting!!!!


We are staying at the port the night before and going to AKV through Sunday after the cruise. The sea lion encounter at blue lagoon was great, they are soooo cute.You can get pics with them too.



Schafffamily said:


> We've had limited cpu access the past week...only able to read and not able to post. =( But we're back now and so excited to see so many newcomers!!! Congrats to all on your fantastic rates and your quick decision to go on vacation!!!
> 
> If you have signed up for the Fish Extender group, please make sure and add your room number as soon as you have it! I have sorted the spreadsheet by cabin number, so don't fret if you go to check it out and see it's been moved around. I think this will make it easier when we are delivering our FE gifts. I will update the sorting as cabin numbers are added.
> 
> Remember, no serious rules or guidelines to this FE group...deliver your goodies whenever you'd like!
> 
> We have only 18 days till we leave for vacation! So excited can't hardly stand it!!!



So organized that will be great for delivering see ya real soon!


----------



## Schafffamily

gcardona77 said:


> We are planning on going to the WDW resort on Friday and Saturday before the cruise, and on Thursday and Friday after the cruise.  Anyone else going?
> 
> Also, any recommendations for shore excursion at Nassau?  I am leaning towards going to Atlantis, or just staying at the beach...
> 
> 27 days and counting!!!!



We're coming from the west coast, so we have to go for more than a couple days. Pretty sure it's a requirement if your flight is over four hours.  We'll be at Disney World from Aug 23rd till we leave for the cruise on the morning of the 2nd. My mom (G-ma) is coming with us, and she's never been to either! She'll definitely need the relaxation of the cruise after DW lol. 

Since this is a short cruise, we're thinking we'll probably stay onboard Nassau day.....not 100% certain though. 17 yo DD would love to at least take a quick stroll to say that she's been there, but I'm not sure that's feasible. Can we get off the ship and safely wander for a half an hour?


----------



## janeecjane

Schafffamily said:


> Is anyone interested in having a DISboards meet the first afternoon we're on the cruise? We participated in one last time (also our first time lol) and it was very casual. Folks just visiting from 5-45 minutes, saying hello, putting faces to names, that's about it. We could do this briefly if anyone is interested! It was kind of fun throughout the cruise smiling and saying hi when we'd see each other, or maybe be on a team during a game or activity!



hi - yes that sounds like a great idea, especially for the kids maybe, i know my teen is rather shy, and will take a bit of coaxing to go to Edge.  we are definately up for that !!! - 15 daysto our holidays - suitcases out of the loft, countdown has begun !!!!


----------



## doombuqqy

Schafffamily said:


> We're coming from the west coast, so we have to go for more than a couple days. Pretty sure it's a requirement if your flight is over four hours.  We'll be at Disney World from Aug 23rd till we leave for the cruise on the morning of the 2nd. My mom (G-ma) is coming with us, and she's never been to either! She'll definitely need the relaxation of the cruise after DW lol.
> 
> Since this is a short cruise, we're thinking we'll probably stay onboard Nassau day.....not 100% certain though. 17 yo DD would love to at least take a quick stroll to say that she's been there, but I'm not sure that's feasible. Can we get off the ship and safely wander for a half an hour?



Yes you can get off the ship and just wonder around and come right back, I would def go with her though. They have a sign (hard to discribe but I will try) as you go out towards the building you have to walk through which contains the straw market there is a cross beam it says Nassau Bahamas on it and is a great photo op, you can walk to the right in front of the ship and get a pic with the ship behind you depending on what order the Dream arrives. There may be another ship in front of it.Be aware that the locals can be very aggressive when selling their goods. She can ignore them and just keep walking. Lot's of pirate history there and the water is beautiful! I totaly understand having to get off the ship just to look around and say you had been there, we did it too


----------



## gcardona77

janeecjane said:


> hi - yes that sounds like a great idea, especially for the kids maybe, i know my teen is rather shy, and will take a bit of coaxing to go to Edge.  we are definately up for that !!! - 15 daysto our holidays - suitcases out of the loft, countdown has begun !!!!



I would second that!


----------



## janeecjane

hi guys, applied to join FB page this morning - better late than never !
it would be great to have a quick pre-cruise meet, could one of the 'experienced dreamers', please suggest a suitable point - or maybe an area for the sail away ????


----------



## doombuqqy

Last time we were on the Dream we did our meet at Bon Voyage in the atrium area. May be good to try and plan 2 meets, it is hard for some families to get everyone organized and in 1 place on the 1st day of a cruise. We only had 4 families show up that 1st day. It is a lot of fun meeting everyone, don't be nervous and chicken out I am a very shy person and this has helped me brake out of my shell. My husband was leery ( he's a cop go figure) at first but he loves it now. I have read on the boards that some people were doing it it on deck to so the kids could swim.


----------



## Schafffamily

So it's been decided..... We will meet at 3:30pm, Sunday, at the District Lounge! There was a discussion on the Facebook page....I wanted to make sure everyone here knew as well!


----------



## doombuqqy

Schafffamily said:


> So it's been decided..... We will meet at 3:30pm, Sunday, at the District Lounge! There was a discussion on the Facebook page....I wanted to make sure everyone here knew as well!



Not on the FB page so I appreciate it, got it


----------



## slm1221

Hi there! We are coming onboard for our first Disney cruise and we cannot wait! I am just now learning of the FE and am wondering if I can still join? It's just me, my DD and my DH. If we can, do we just add our name to the spreadsheet?


----------



## doombuqqy

slm1221 said:


> Hi there! We are coming onboard for our first Disney cruise and we cannot wait! I am just now learning of the FE and am wondering if I can still join? It's just me, my DD and my DH. If we can, do we just add our name to the spreadsheet?


WELCOME, I know they set a cut off date for 8/2 but I think at least 1 has added their name. I dont mind,Schafffamily is who organized it so they could probably tell you.         WE GOT OUR CRUISE DOCUMENTS TODAY!


----------



## Schafffamily

slm1221 said:


> Hi there! We are coming onboard for our first Disney cruise and we cannot wait! I am just now learning of the FE and am wondering if I can still join? It's just me, my DD and my DH. If we can, do we just add our name to the spreadsheet?



Technically, we had an official cutoff date of Aug 2nd, just meaning that anyone who signs up after, it's up to each cabin as to whether or not they would like to include any latecomers. I anticipated a few and have extra FE gifts just in case, but it might not be feasible for some...so just be forewarned that if some folks planned on 16 and they don't have enough for 17..... 

Regardless, GLAD to have you and welcome! =) 

Oooh I just saw on the spreadsheet that this is your first cruise! Congratulations! You will not be disappointed, it's amazing! This is our 2nd cruise, we all fell in love spring break 2011 and we're bringing my mom along this time. Kids are excited to show "Gma" everything! This is her first time to WDW also.  See you soon!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

The lady that we had ordered our Fish Extenders (and some gifts) through on Etsy just canceled our purchase THIS MORNING!  We placed the order about six weeks ago and gave her a deadline of Aug 15th (because she asked for one). Unfortunately we had some really fun FE gifts ordered from her as well. Now we leave in just over a week and she JUST NOW canceled our order and refunded it!!!!!! 

Does anyone have any connections, know anyone that makes Fish Extenders? 

We are all so sad! We have our FE from the Mexican Riviera that we could use, but my mom had ordered one for herself as well and she's never been, so she is FE-less! So bummed I'd like to just order one from someone....ugh....


----------



## doombuqqy

Schafffamily said:


> The lady that we had ordered our Fish Extenders (and some gifts) through on Etsy just canceled our purchase THIS MORNING!  We placed the order about six weeks ago and gave her a deadline of Aug 15th (because she asked for one). Unfortunately we had some really fun FE gifts ordered from her as well. Now we leave in just over a week and she JUST NOW canceled our order and refunded it!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any connections, know anyone that makes Fish Extenders?
> 
> We are all so sad! We have our FE from the Mexican Riviera that we could use, but my mom had ordered one for herself as well and she's never been, so she is FE-less! So bummed I'd like to just order one from someone....ugh....



We have always used Gradysmommy she is making one last minute for my bff. just send her a note telling her when you need it by.  If you want it sent to my house so you have a little extra time you are welcome to, I know you are leaving soon, PM me and I can send you the info. I can get it to you at the meet or just take it to your cabin when we board. We won't be leaving til the day before the cruise.


----------



## Schafffamily

doombuqqy said:


> We have always used Gradysmommy she is making one last minute for my bff. just send her a note telling her when you need it by.  If you want it sent to my house so you have a little extra time you are welcome to, I know you are leaving soon, PM me and I can send you the info. I can get it to you at the meet or just take it to your cabin when we board. We won't be leaving til the day before the cruise.



Thank you that might work! Funny, that's who we used last year (our first FE) and we loved it. I looked for her again on eBay but didn't find her. After the gal canceled on us, I searched etsy for another seller and found Gradysmommy again! I've already contacted her! If it looks like it might work out, I'll message you. THANKS AGAIN!!! =)


----------



## janeecjane

Schafffamily said:


> Technically, we had an official cutoff date of Aug 2nd, just meaning that anyone who signs up after, it's up to each cabin as to whether or not they would like to include any latecomers. I anticipated a few and have extra FE gifts just in case, but it might not be feasible for some...so just be forewarned that if some folks planned on 16 and they don't have enough for 17.....
> 
> Regardless, GLAD to have you and welcome! =)
> 
> Oooh I just saw on the spreadsheet that this is your first cruise! Congratulations! You will not be disappointed, it's amazing! This is our 2nd cruise, we all fell in love spring break 2011 and we're bringing my mom along this time. Kids are excited to show "Gma" everything! This is her first time to WDW also.  See you soon!!!



hi and welcome - your first disney cruise, you will love it. We first sailed in nov 2010, loved it that much we are coming back again all the way from England. i'm sure you will enjoy


----------



## slm1221

OH NO! I ordered mine from StitchesNBows. She's doing it as a rush, but I had 3 weeks since I live in the area. Not sure if she can help you or not, but look her up and see. She responded within hours of my initial request.


----------



## kittymarcy

Schafffamily said:


> The lady that we had ordered our Fish Extenders (and some gifts) through on Etsy just canceled our purchase THIS MORNING!  We placed the order about six weeks ago and gave her a deadline of Aug 15th (because she asked for one). Unfortunately we had some really fun FE gifts ordered from her as well. Now we leave in just over a week and she JUST NOW canceled our order and refunded it!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any connections, know anyone that makes Fish Extenders?
> 
> We are all so sad! We have our FE from the Mexican Riviera that we could use, but my mom had ordered one for herself as well and she's never been, so she is FE-less! So bummed I'd like to just order one from someone....ugh....



Try tammyjourdan on Etsy. I just ordered mine and she Mentioned she wasn't super busy right now so she waved the rush fee. Her stuff looks super cute too!


----------



## Schafffamily

slm1221 said:


> OH NO! I ordered mine from StitchesNBows. She's doing it as a rush, but I had 3 weeks since I live in the area. Not sure if she can help you or not, but look her up and see. She responded within hours of my initial request.





kittymarcy said:


> Try tammyjourdan on Etsy. I just ordered mine and she Mentioned she wasn't super busy right now so she waved the rush fee. Her stuff looks super cute too!




Thanks to all!!! The seller sent me what she had made thus far, I have a friend that is willing to put it together.....so we're just going to wing it and call it good. It'll all be good. Thanks again for your suggestions!

We're only 8 days away from the start of our vacation!


----------



## doombuqqy

Schafffamily said:


> Thanks to all!!! The seller sent me what she had made thus far, I have a friend that is willing to put it together.....so we're just going to wing it and call it good. It'll all be good. Thanks again for your suggestions!
> 
> We're only 8 days away from the start of our vacation!



Glad you got it worked out, we will see you soon


----------



## Schafffamily

TigBaby and queenreen we don't have your cabin numbers yet on the spreadsheet. If you have them, can you add them please?

Also, slm1221, since you are GTY that means you won't have your number till we all check in, right? 

I guess just make sure to meet at 3:30 the day we board to make any changes for everyone! (And to meet everyone!!!)

AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! It's all happening so fast! Our flight is just around the corner!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

doombuqqy said:


> Glad you got it worked out, we will see you soon



And thanks again doombuggy for your very kind offer to help! It's going to be sort of funny, how our FE turns out, but it'll be just fine. And hopefully folks will have a laugh as we have!!! (If you look at our FE, you'll see what I mean lol.)


----------



## doombuqqy

14 days til we are on the DREAM..........where is everyone, packing ?


----------



## Mean Queen

doombuqqy said:


> 14 days til we are on the DREAM..........where is everyone, packing ?



Our family found a navigator from our last cruise and we keep looking at it acting like we are planning our day out.  I can't wait until we're doing that for real.  Though I'm not looking forward to packing again.


----------



## slm1221

So excited to have our room number, finally! We're in 10526 for all those in the FE group. 

I'm still frantically working on mine-thank goodness I only live 45 minutes from the port and I get to pack and work up to the last minute. We are soooooo excited for our first DCL experience, but I'm definitely frenzied trying to pick up everything I "need" for the cruise...


----------



## TigBaby

Schafffamily said:


> TigBaby and queenreen we don't have your cabin numbers yet on the spreadsheet. If you have them, can you add them please?:



Hi!  Sorry I didn't put my cabin number in before now.  Thanks for the reminder and see you all less than 2 weeks!

Anybody staying at Old Key West the night before?  I'm getting into Orlando Saturday morning, and will spend the night there.  Then taking DCL bus to Port on Sunday.

I feel so spoiled....Was on The Dream back in February 2012, and was on one of the first cruises on The Dream in January 2011.  Just can't wait for Sept 2nd!


----------



## Schafffamily

slm1221 said:


> So excited to have our room number, finally! We're in 10526 for all those in the FE group.
> 
> I'm still frantically working on mine-thank goodness I only live 45 minutes from the port and I get to pack and work up to the last minute. We are soooooo excited for our first DCL experience, but I'm definitely frenzied trying to pick up everything I "need" for the cruise...



It's chaotic here too lol. We leave in three days for Disney World and have to have DW, DCL and the first day of school things all taken care of before we go! YIKES!!!

Glad you have your cabin number, now we only have queenreen left without a room number!

Congrats again on your first DCL experience....you will LOVE it!!!


----------



## Schafffamily

TigBaby said:


> Hi!  Sorry I didn't put my cabin number in before now.  Thanks for the reminder and see you all less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Anybody staying at Old Key West the night before?  I'm getting into Orlando Saturday morning, and will spend the night there.  Then taking DCL bus to Port on Sunday.
> 
> I feel so spoiled....Was on The Dream back in February 2012, and was on one of the first cruises on The Dream in January 2011.  Just can't wait for Sept 2nd!



That's so exciting!!! We are staying at the Art of Animation then Pop Century before the cruise. We're a party of 6, so we opted to go a more economical route than the DCL bus. Hoping that is an okay choice lol but it was about half the price....

See you soon!!!


----------



## doombuqqy

We live about 6 hours away so we stay at the port the night before, then we will be at my other home AKV. So excited to meet everyone it will be here before we know it. My husband called me today and told me to watch the weather, I already told him there were several storms out there and what DCL does if we are faced with one, glad he pays attention to me.The bad part is we work public safety therefore if a storm hits us here we can not leave but we do have the insurance for that reason.I will tell you this EVERY FREAKIN TIME we go to the port for a cruise it rains! I said if they ever have a drought there just book us a cruise


----------



## Mean Queen

doombuqqy said:


> We live about 6 hours away so we stay at the port the night before, then we will be at my other home AKV. So excited to meet everyone it will be here before we know it. My husband called me today and told me to watch the weather, I already told him there were several storms out there and what DCL does if we are faced with one, glad he pays attention to me.The bad part is we work public safety therefore if a storm hits us here we can not leave but we do have the insurance for that reason.I will tell you this EVERY FREAKIN TIME we go to the port for a cruise it rains! I said if they ever have a drought there just book us a cruise



We drive up the morning of the cruise, it's only a 3 hour drive at the most.  Then we'll drive home the day we get back, drop the kids off at school, and go back to work.  Not as fun as staying at Disney, but we're just happy we are sneaking in this cruise during school.  I will hope the weather stays clear for all of us.


----------



## TigBaby

Schafffamily said:


> That's so exciting!!! We are staying at the Art of Animation then Pop Century before the cruise. We're a party of 6, so we opted to go a more economical route than the DCL bus. Hoping that is an okay choice lol but it was about half the price....
> 
> See you soon!!!



Art of Animation looks so cute!  I'd love to hear your impression.

You'll probably be at the Port long before I will, since I'm taking DCL.  But since there is only one of me, there was no better way for me to get to Port.  In February, I was a little disappointed at how late I was picked up by DCL at the resort. (Actually, they told me the wrong time, so I was hanging out in the lobby for a couple of extra hours.)  I'm sure your method of getting to port will be much more satisfying.  In Jan 2011 I was with my folks, so we had a car.  Got to Port very early and were one of the first on the ship.  Ah, those were the days!

I'm starting to make my packing list.  See you soon!  (By the way, we don't use the "r" or "s" words....that would be rain and storm...)


----------



## TigBaby

Hi All FE participants!

So, this is the first time I've done the FE thing.  At first I misunderstood, but I've read up on it, and think I've straightened myself out.  Just got the thing to hang on the fish, and picked up a bunch of goodies.  I was going to put items in labeled little baggies for everyone....Is that over the top?  Please advise, since I don't want anyone to laugh at me.....

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## Disneymoon0909

Hi all,

My husband Steven and I just booked last minute on the castmember rate. There is still a a chance we wont be able to go if we can't get all the time off but maybe if everyones keeps their fingers and toes crossed for us it will happen! 
Heres a little bit about us: This will be our third cruise. Our first was the Western Caribbean (7 days) on 9/19/09 for our honeymoon. Our second was the Panama Canal Repositioning cruise (15 days) on 1/6/11. We are excited to be on the Dream for the first time. we are both Disney castemembers. I, Holly, work at the Boardwalk resort and my husband, Steven, works in Fantasyland. We are originally from NH but have been in Florida for 2 years now. Very excited (and nervous!) about this last minute cruise!
Does anyone know what shows are being shown onboard and what nights they are? Also, since it's been awahile: second seating is at 8:15 right? what time do you go to the show before? Thanks and I look forward to seeing you all!

Holly


----------



## Schafffamily

TigBaby said:


> Art of Animation looks so cute!  I'd love to hear your impression.
> 
> You'll probably be at the Port long before I will, since I'm taking DCL.  But since there is only one of me, there was no better way for me to get to Port.  In February, I was a little disappointed at how late I was picked up by DCL at the resort. (Actually, they told me the wrong time, so I was hanging out in the lobby for a couple of extra hours.)  I'm sure your method of getting to port will be much more satisfying.  In Jan 2011 I was with my folks, so we had a car.  Got to Port very early and were one of the first on the ship.  Ah, those were the days!
> 
> I'm starting to make my packing list.  See you soon!  (By the way, we don't use the "r" or "s" words....that would be rain and storm...)



Yes, no "r" or "s" or "h" words spoken here either!!!

Crazy packing now, we leave at 4am! Yikes! I'll try to check DisBoards while we're en route and maybe during our time at DW but no promises! Can't wait to meet you and everyone else at the meet! Don't forget! =)


----------



## Schafffamily

TigBaby said:


> Hi All FE participants!
> 
> So, this is the first time I've done the FE thing.  At first I misunderstood, but I've read up on it, and think I've straightened myself out.  Just got the thing to hang on the fish, and picked up a bunch of goodies.  I was going to put items in labeled little baggies for everyone....Is that over the top?  Please advise, since I don't want anyone to laugh at me.....
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn



That sounds wonderful!!!! Some people label, others don't.....we didn't last time, did with some things this time.....there's no right or wrong! It'll be tons of fun!!!!!!! =)


----------



## doombuqqy

Disneymoon0909 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband Steven and I just booked last minute on the castmember rate. There is still a a chance we wont be able to go if we can't get all the time off but maybe if everyones keeps their fingers and toes crossed for us it will happen!
> Heres a little bit about us: This will be our third cruise. Our first was the Western Caribbean (7 days) on 9/19/09 for our honeymoon. Our second was the Panama Canal Repositioning cruise (15 days) on 1/6/11. We are excited to be on the Dream for the first time. we are both Disney castemembers. I, Holly, work at the Boardwalk resort and my husband, Steven, works in Fantasyland. We are originally from NH but have been in Florida for 2 years now. Very excited (and nervous!) about this last minute cruise!
> Does anyone know what shows are being shown onboard and what nights they are? Also, since it's been awahile: second seating is at 8:15 right? what time do you go to the show before? Thanks and I look forward to seeing you all!
> 
> Holly


How exciting to have castmembers cruising with us, thank you for all you do so glad you get some fun time too! If you have second seating you will attend the show first. I think at one point they added a third show not sure if that is still true but they became pretty flexible with which showing you wanted to attend. Shows should be Dreams, Twice charmed and Villans tonight.We are having a meet at 3:30 District lounge on the day we board it would be great to meet you. Have a great cruise!



TigBaby said:


> Hi All FE participants!
> 
> So, this is the first time I've done the FE thing.  At first I misunderstood, but I've read up on it, and think I've straightened myself out.  Just got the thing to hang on the fish, and picked up a bunch of goodies.  I was going to put items in labeled little baggies for everyone....Is that over the top?  Please advise, since I don't want anyone to laugh at me.....
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn





Schafffamily said:


> That sounds wonderful!!!! Some people label, others don't.....we didn't last time, did with some things this time.....there's no right or wrong! It'll be tons of fun!!!!!!! =)


I agree no right or wrong, just lots of fun!


----------



## TigBaby

I was trying to get an idea of the movies that would be shown, so I asked the people on the 8/15 sailing.  The movies shown on that cruise were:Cars 2
The Muppets
People Like Us
Chimpanzee
The Avengers
Brave
The Odd Life of Timothy Green (the pre-mEAR)

See you soon!


----------



## Mean Queen

TigBaby said:


> I was trying to get an idea of the movies that would be shown, so I asked the people on the 8/15 sailing.  The movies shown on that cruise were:Cars 2
> The Muppets
> People Like Us
> Chimpanzee
> The Avengers
> Brave
> The Odd Life of Timothy Green (the pre-mEAR)
> 
> See you soon!



Maybe we will check out Timothy Green but we've seen most of the others.  Not sure if any other Disney related movies will premiere before our cruise.  I can't wait until this cruise.  We are so busy at home because of the r and s words.  And the RNC word.


----------



## doombuqqy

OH great, the update on Issac shows it coming straight at us late Tuesday early Wednesday, we live in Pensacola (cantonment) GRRRRRR. This may put a damper on our plans depending on how much damage it causes and wether our jobs will make us remain hereIf we don't get to go we can still send our FE gifts with our friends.I don't wish this "S" on anyone but if it comes into the gulf someone has to take one for the team and I prefer it's not us. Hope to see everyone in a little over a week.


----------



## Mean Queen

doombuqqy said:


> OH great, the update on Issac shows it coming straight at us late Tuesday early Wednesday, we live in Pensacola (cantonment) GRRRRRR. This may put a damper on our plans depending on how much damage it causes and wether our jobs will make us remain hereIf we don't get to go we can still send our FE gifts with our friends.I don't wish this "S" on anyone but if it comes into the gulf someone has to take one for the team and I prefer it's not us. Hope to see everyone in a little over a week.



I will run out to the Gulf with my super powered fan and start blowing it more towards Texas for us.  It's a weak storm and I hope it stays that way and breaks up before going back to the Gulf.


----------



## doombuqqy

Mean Queen said:


> I will run out to the Gulf with my super powered fan and start blowing it more towards Texas for us.  It's a weak storm and I hope it stays that way and breaks up before going back to the Gulf.



I know we would appreciate that Well it's official Jim Cantore is on his way here My husband got his assignment for the "S" today. Starting Sunday night he will be Commander of the night shift until they say otherwise. I hope hope hope it's a low cat and does minimal to no damage and we will still be goodI will be waiting for it to head West


----------



## TigBaby

To all of you folks in the path of the storm, I'll be keeping good thoughts for you!  Stay safe, and I KNOW I will see you on the 2nd!


----------



## kittymarcy

My dad is debating if he should bring his walker. Are there ones you can borrow - and even if so, would he better with his nice one from home?  Granted we can fit it all in the car!


----------



## doombuqqy

kittymarcy said:


> My dad is debating if he should bring his walker. Are there ones you can borrow - and even if so, would he better with his nice one from home?  Granted we can fit it all in the car!


I would call DCL to see if they have them to borrow but if he is comfortable with his own and it fits in your vehicle I would just bring it. You could always leave it in your vehicle if he decides he does not want it.


TigBaby said:


> To all of you folks in the path of the storm, I'll be keeping good thoughts for you!  Stay safe, and I KNOW I will see you on the 2nd!


----------



## kittymarcy

This time next week we'll pretty much and all be riding the aquaduck and/or having a cocktail!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Mean Queen

kittymarcy said:


> This time next week we'll pretty much and all be riding the aquaduck and/or having a cocktail!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!



I am so excited!  I really need to get packing.  And working on putting my FE gifts together.  Booking late really makes it all come up so fast.


----------



## Disneymoon0909

It's official! Husband and I are going!!!! Got the time off approved today! Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## TigBaby

Disneymoon0909 said:


> It's official! Husband and I are going!!!! Got the time off approved today! Can't wait to see you all!



Fabulous!  See you Sunday!


----------



## Mean Queen

Disneymoon0909 said:


> It's official! Husband and I are going!!!! Got the time off approved today! Can't wait to see you all!



That is great news!  And it looks like we are going to make it out in between storms.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## doombuqqy

Looks like we are good to go for now anywaythey cancelled the warnings for us but it sure is blowin outside.Hope everyone has a safe trip to the port see ya real soon


----------



## Mean Queen

doombuqqy said:
			
		

> Looks like we are good to go for now anywaythey cancelled the warnings for us but it sure is blowin outside.Hope everyone has a safe trip to the port see ya real soon



That's good news. I really think the coast will be clear of tropical storms. Now the regular thunder storms will probably hit, but that's no big deal.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## doombuqqy

Pulling final copy of FE list looks like we have a last min family if you can possibly include them. Some of my stuff is perosnalized and took a while but I have some extra stuff I can give them, they have 3 kids I can't leave em hangin.I am packing all my FE stuff right now and just double checking everything. And as far as rain I won't melt.


----------



## doombuqqy

Anybody get a stateroom number for queenreen? I am not on the facebook page so I didn't know if maybe she told someone there? It is not on the spreadsheet, maybe she does not have one yet?


----------



## ScottakaMickey

doombuqqy said:


> Anybody get a stateroom number for queenreen? I am not on the facebook page so I didn't know if maybe she told someone there? It is not on the spreadsheet, maybe she does not have one yet?



I don't see it on Facebook group, but it's very hard to search and to tell DIS name from Facebook name.


----------



## doombuqqy

ScottakaMickey said:


> I don't see it on Facebook group, but it's very hard to search and to tell DIS name from Facebook name.



I totally understand, thanks for trying. We can always give our stuff to guest services if we don't get a cabin # before leaving.


----------



## kittymarcy

doombuqqy said:
			
		

> Pulling final copy of FE list looks like we have a last min family if you can possibly include them. Some of my stuff is perosnalized and took a while but I have some extra stuff I can give them, they have 3 kids I can't leave em hangin.I am packing all my FE stuff right now and just double checking everything. And as far as rain I won't melt.



Is that the family with the three boys on the purple line?  I scrambled and did a little last minute shopping. My guest room is a disaster area with everything laid out!


----------



## kittymarcy

Mean Queen said:
			
		

> That's good news. I really think the coast will be clear of tropical storms. Now the regular thunder storms will probably hit, but that's no big deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Is there a chance we wouldn't get to go to castaway cay?  Every trip report I read says it's the highlight of the trip.


----------



## TigBaby

kittymarcy said:


> Is there a chance we wouldn't get to go to castaway cay?  Every trip report I read says it's the highlight of the trip.



The island is certainly a highlight.  Scattered thunderstorms (which is what the forecast seems to call for....30% chance) shouldn't prohibit going on the island.  It's really a matter of whether the ship can safely dock.  I'm choosing not to worry about it.  Maybe I'm naive, but there's nothing we can do about it either way.  So, just look forward to the cruise and think happy thoughts!  See you Sunday!


----------



## kittymarcy

TigBaby said:
			
		

> So, just look forward to the cruise and think happy thoughts!  See you Sunday!



Thinking happy thoughts


----------



## Mean Queen

kittymarcy said:
			
		

> Is there a chance we wouldn't get to go to castaway cay?  Every trip report I read says it's the highlight of the trip.



There is a chance if the water is too rough to dock. It happened to me on the first DCL trip. It was disappointing but Disney does do lots of fun stuff on board to try to make up for it. I've been to CC in the rain many times and it's still fun. Just not when it thunders, they shut everything down.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disneymoon0909

The only thing I will be disappointed about is if the sail away party gets canceled on deck. This is cruise number three and we have yet to have one go off without a hitch!


----------



## Mean Queen

Disneymoon0909 said:
			
		

> The only thing I will be disappointed about is if the sail away party gets canceled on deck. This is cruise number three and we have yet to have one go off without a hitch!



I hate that too!  On the Alaskan cruise the pirate party is done inside. We didn't even attend because it would have been such a let down.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disneymoon0909

kittymarcy said:
			
		

> Is there a chance we wouldn't get to go to castaway cay?  Every trip report I read says it's the highlight of the trip.



Just looked up the weather for CC on a few different weather websites and Tuesday looks good  stay positive!


----------



## doombuqqy

kittymarcy said:


> Is that the family with the three boys on the purple line?  I scrambled and did a little last minute shopping. My guest room is a disaster area with everything laid out!


I sooo understand this, I pulled a big craft table into our living room 2 days ago to finish up all my projects and package them and tonight my husband came home and said I thought you were all done this table has been in here for a weekI am tired of watching TV around it I remimded him it was brought in 2 days ago but to him it seemed much longer so I just packed it up and put it away.



TigBaby said:


> The island is certainly a highlight.  Scattered thunderstorms (which is what the forecast seems to call for....30% chance) shouldn't prohibit going on the island.  It's really a matter of whether the ship can safely dock.  I'm choosing not to worry about it.  Maybe I'm naive, but there's nothing we can do about it either way.  So, just look forward to the cruise and think happy thoughts!  See you Sunday!


 I feel the same way, as long as I am on the ship. I know one of our cruises it rained on our CC day, we were snokling so we didn't care, that evening the captain said the at sea weather forcast was good so if nobody had a problem with it we would go back to CC everyone cheered and they comp'd all the activities that day. The kids rode bikes and had a blast. They really try and take care of you if anything goes off track.



Disneymoon0909 said:


> The only thing I will be disappointed about is if the sail away party gets canceled on deck. This is cruise number three and we have yet to have one go off without a hitch!


 You are our good luck charms then


----------



## undmyskn58

Hi,

Newbie here. Michelle and I (Scott) will be on this cruise!  Can't wait!!  We're celebrating our 1st Anniversary.  Almost all packed.  See ya there Sunday.



Scott


----------



## Mean Queen

undmyskn58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here. Michelle and I (Scott) will be on this cruise!  Can't wait!!  We're celebrating our 1st Anniversary.  Almost all packed.  See ya there Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



Welcome and congrats!


----------



## ScottakaMickey

undmyskn58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here. Michelle and I (Scott) will be on this cruise!  Can't wait!!  We're celebrating our 1st Anniversary.  Almost all packed.  See ya there Sunday.
> 
> Scott



Welcome to both of you. Hope to see you at the group meet on Sunday.


----------



## kittymarcy

undmyskn58 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here. Michelle and I (Scott) will be on this cruise!  Can't wait!!  We're celebrating our 1st Anniversary.  Almost all packed.  See ya there Sunday.
> 
> Scott



How awesome for you guys!  See you soon


----------



## doombuqqy

undmyskn58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here. Michelle and I (Scott) will be on this cruise!  Can't wait!!  We're celebrating our 1st Anniversary.  Almost all packed.  See ya there Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



I 3rd that WELCOME and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## doombuqqy

Just called to check movies that are playing.......avengers........people like us ..........curious life of Timothy Green .............cars 2....... Muppets...........Brave. We are traveling down now, see everyone soon.


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Hi,

For those monitoring DIS Board. We changed cabin from 6588 to 12520. 

Hope to meet most of you on board.


----------



## Hygiene99

Hi Folks hope all is going well?

Would someone be so kind as to see if Ann Marie  of South Africa is working at Palo, when we went on earlier in the year she was The  Hostess.  
She is a a blonde hair overly young lady.     

Hoping to get  The private room on a cruise in October and she maybe our only chance!


----------



## Hygiene99

Oops


----------



## kittymarcy

Hygiene99 said:
			
		

> Hi Folks hope all is going well?
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to see if Ann Marie  of South Africa is working at Palo, when we went on earlier in the year she was The  Hostess.
> She is a a blonde hair overly young lady.
> 
> Hoping to get  The private room on a cruise in October and she maybe our only chance!



There was an Anne Marie from south Africa working the lounge on concierge level. It has to be the same girl. I dont know if she was just filling in, switched departments, or if she does both.


----------

